# Looking for a replacement for cap glazed doughnut



## lt_sparky (11/9/17)

Title says it all.

I have my eye on a recipe but I can't get cap doughnut from my store. Is there a suitable alternative?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/9/17)

Rather don't sub... try here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/17)

Yeah BLCK vapor is super fast with delivery, one of my previous orders i received the same day as placing the order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (11/9/17)

lt_sparky said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> I have my eye on a recipe but I can't get cap doughnut from my store. Is there a suitable alternative?




If you have to, try TFA Frosted Donut. i subbed once from the TFA frosted donut to Cap doughnut, bad move. the TFA one is better for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

